# Bacon test, Succesful! All sliced and packaged up.



## John_D (Jun 13, 2019)

Well here are the latest test batches Dill Pickle sliced  then ,  Maple Syrup & crushed black Pepper corns sliced , and finally the coffee rub packaged. Missed out on the pics of Coffee rub when first sliced.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice, very very nice

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 13, 2019)

Awesome job now you hooked no more store bought for you.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks Great, John!!!
Gotta love that BBB the Best!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## John_D (Jun 13, 2019)

Sliced all this on an old 1940 Berkel model 1500 , Now all I have to do is find a way to remove the blade safely and do a cleanup.


----------

